# Glyphe Sonnenstrahl



## Yoga (23. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es die Glyphe Sonnenstrahl für den Druiden eigentlich noch? Kann nirgendst eine finden und mein Inschriftler kann die auch nicht. Kann mir da wer weiter helfen? Danke LG


----------



## Derulu (23. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es diese Glyphe nicht mehr, sie wurde durch "Omen" ersetzt


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2013)

Das stimmt. 

-> [color="#green"]Glyphe: Omen


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> 
> -> [color="#green"]Glyphe: Omen



Das Tooltip entspricht irgendwie auch nicht dem, aus der battle-Net-Datenbank.
Die Werte sehen da so aus Wowitem, was auch den Daten entspricht, die im Spiel-Client stecken - mh.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Oktober 2013)

Oh sorry, war bei der Suche nur gleich auf diese Seite gestoßen.
Hauptsächlich guckte ich erstmal, daß die nix Unerwünschtes verkaufen.
Da ich selbst seit einiger Zeit kein WoW mehr spiele, war ich dann auch davon ausgegangen, daß die Beschreibung in etwa stimme.


----------

